# ROTP Requirments/Prerequisites changed?



## jetfuelcola (10 Nov 2011)

I've done a great deal of poking around but I can find nothing on this topic. From reading the RMC web site, it seems the required highschool courses for a BA have changed slightly this year, in that they now require Math 12. I hope I'm misunderstanding! The 2010-11 admissions requirements page is still up, and it differs in saying math 12 or calculus is strongly recommended, rather than required. I find myself in the rather mortifying situation of possibly having missed it by just a year. I never took math 12. I graduated in Spring 2011 and I'm planning on applying for 2012.

I know one can make up for not taking grade 12 sciences during first year, but it does not say anything about grade 12 math. I knew from the start that I'd be doing math and sciences even while pursuing a BA, but now I'm not sure I can even get accepted. I did not take sciences at a grade 12 level either. Perhaps a bit foolish, yes I know, but my father was dying of cancer at the time and I wasn't much for the idea of taking too many difficult courses at the time. 

*Does anyone know if I can still get in having no grade 12 sciences or math? Will I be able to make up for those courses in my first year at RMC? Would things be better if I went through a civilian institution? * 

And yes, before you ask, I am calling the recruiter tomorrow morning and I've sent an email to RMC admissions, but I don't put all my eggs in one or even two baskets. 

I'm a well rounded applicant. I had 75% in Physics 11 and 68% in Math 11, but my other highschool classes were outstanding. I was top of my class in History, Law and English. I won plenty of scholarships, I work part time, I'm starting martial arts, I'm an exemplary Air Cadet and even a private pilot. I'm going for pilot, infantry officer or intelligence officer. I know I have a fantastic portfolio here, and I'd hate to see it all spoiled by the lack of a course or two.


----------



## X2012 (10 Nov 2011)

Have you looked into applying as a junior applicant? This is from the recruiting website:

"The Preparatory Year at RMC Saint-Jean
This academic year is designed for students who have completed high school in Quebec or for those students outside the province of Quebec who demonstrate strong academic ability but are missing prerequisites for direct admission to RMC of Canada."

Obviously, try talking to a recruiter (which I am clearly not), but it may be possible. Also, keep in mind the competitive nature of ROTP and the high level competition in the trades you're interested in.

Good luck!

X


----------



## Wookilar (10 Nov 2011)

As a fairly recent Arts grad from RMC, I would highly recommend upgrading your math.

I do not know if Math 12 is now "required" vs. "recommended" but I can tell you that as an Arts student you will take Calculus and Stats in both 1st and 2nd year. These are not easy courses, by any stretch. The failure rate is historically quite high.

Do yourself a favour and upgrade.

Wook


----------

